# Spinnerbaits webinar tomorrow



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out this free webinar on spinnerbaits fishing sponsored by the hook pal and Slambow lures!

https://navionics.zoom.us/webinar/register/beccf16d3e3f7ccbc5b9141539e44ee6


----------

